# Is jackson r/c NJ racing in 2008



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

whats up I have been trying to get a reply from jackson r/c aka trackside hobbies in new jersey to see if they are still holding on-road 1/10 nitro touring car races.Does anyon know if they are still around????


----------



## J Schreffler (Jun 9, 2004)

Trackside Hobbies was Greg and he's probably not going to reply. He doesn't do much with Jackson right now.

You're better off venturing to RCTech in the Racing Forum for Jackson updates. Al Sadano is the man at Jackson and you're better off trying to PM him on RCTech.

Opening day was this past weekend. They will be racing again this Saturday as well. I believe races start at 4pm.


----------



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

thanks I'll Try the r/c teck forums.I think I e-mailed 4 of the 5 people on the members listing.I will try to stop down with in the next few race week ends. I have to visit my future mother-inlaw and get her new digital tv working (they are so clueless sometimes) they just switched her over. she's in bayville so I will scoot over for a race and check it out.are the running nitro touring in saturdays?the web-site said last year that there was no nitro on saturday nights. I,am from north jersey about 1 1/2 hours away.See ya soon


----------

